

Getting a startup idea: Part 1, Choosing a topic - cturitzin
https://medium.com/@turitzin/how-i-chose-healthcare-66f5ed82feed

======
krambs
This is a great (the only?) way to start. One thing I think is also really
important is to be a domain expert in the field of your idea, or be ready to
find co-founders who are.

Obviously domain expertise isn't totally applicable for something like having
a great idea for a new spin on a social network, but where you are getting
into a vertical (like healthcare) it is probably essential. Otherwise you
won't know how to make a product that the professionals in that market truly
want.

